# Silly mantis things?



## The Wolven (Oct 1, 2022)

What are the silly things you like to do with your mantises? 

When mine are grooming, I like to place my finger to their mouth and get groomed myself. I think it's hilarious how they just immediately forget they were grooming themselves and just go to nibble on you.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 1, 2022)

You must be high protein.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2022)

Wordy, did mom not teach you to wash?


----------



## The Wolven (Oct 2, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Wordy, did mom not teach you to wash?


If you think my replies are wordy, then you should listen to my thoughts. It's a constant debate.


----------



## agent A (Oct 2, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> If you think my replies are wordy, then you should listen to my thoughts. It's a constant debate.


yea, I'm the same way and getting high only makes it worse
getting drunk helps but obviously I can't do that all the time and when I'm drunk I get really bad urges to self-harm
my anti anxiety meds and antipsychotics only help so much
PTSD is a bitch


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 2, 2022)

agent A said:


> PTSD is a bitch


Are you a veteran? Of course, other things besides war can bring that on.


----------



## The Wolven (Oct 2, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Are you a veteran? Of course, other things besides war can bring that on.


They are not a veteran. Just lots of trauma.


----------



## agent A (Oct 2, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Are you a veteran? Of course, other things besides war can bring that on.


what kind of question is that?
I can't enlist in the military because I'm autistic
i was abused as a child and assaulted at work...


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 2, 2022)

agent A said:


> what kind of question is that?
> I can't enlist in the military because I'm autistic
> i was abused as a child and assaulted at work...


Okay. I didn't know that was a military disqualifier. If it is, they're missing out on some great minds.


----------



## agent A (Oct 2, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Okay. I didn't know that was a military disqualifier. If it is, they're missing out on some great minds.


autistic people also cant donate their gametes


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 2, 2022)

agent A said:


> autistic people also cant donate their gametes


Well, they can create Microsoft and get richer than God, for what it's worth.


----------



## agent A (Oct 2, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Well, they can create Microsoft and get richer than God, for what it's worth.


I mean I don't believe in god so I guess we're all richer than him


----------



## Introvertebrate (Oct 2, 2022)

agent A said:


> I mean I don't believe in god so I guess we're all richer than him


Me neither. I'm just speaking figuratively.


----------



## agent A (Oct 2, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Me neither. I'm just speaking figuratively.


hence when I say to people here "jesus wouldn't approve", I'm just being a snarky atheist


----------



## The Wolven (Oct 2, 2022)

This thread has been quite derailed. I just wanted to hear people's cute mantis stories. ;-;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2022)

Agent A, you know I believe in God and I pray for you all the time. I am sorry for your hard life and wish i could help you, I may not, but my God can. Love you, Rebecca


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2022)

Ok, back on track, this is not funny but I was outside this afternoon and found 3 adult mantis. One papa, and two momas. I brought them in so they can live inside for the winter. I put a lot out each spring, so I am hoping to find more.


----------



## The Wolven (Oct 2, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Ok, back on track, this is not funny but I was outside this afternoon and found 3 adult mantis. One papa, and two momas. I brought them in so they can live inside for the winter. I put a lot out each spring, so I am hoping to find more.


Must be nice. I can never find mantises where I live. : (


----------



## agent A (Oct 2, 2022)

yea my mantises don't usually do funny stuff but I've had several _Creobroter_ lay ooths on their container walls rather than the fake plants I give them, and this is where "autistic flower mantis" comes from


----------



## The Wolven (Oct 4, 2022)

agent A said:


> yea my mantises don't usually do funny stuff but I've had several _Creobroter_ lay ooths on their container walls rather than the fake plants I give them, and this is where "autistic flower mantis" comes from


That is kind of silly lol. You'd think they'd lay them on the plants.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 5, 2022)

Maybe the plant is not steady enough for them.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 5, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Must be nice. I can never find mantises where I live. : (


I put out hundreds is probably why. Found half grownd too.


----------



## Walker Jones (Oct 25, 2022)

I like to put my hand juusssst out of reach so they try to swipe and swipe at something they can't reach


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 26, 2022)

humm... I guess it gives them something to do...


----------

